# hGH vs. GHRP: Which is Better for Muscle Growth and/or Healing?



## Arnold (Oct 23, 2019)

*hGH vs. GHRP: Which is Better for Muscle Growth and/or Healing?*

*Question:* ?I can afford to do either a moderate cycle of human growth hormone (hGH) or of a growth hormone releasing peptide (GHRP). I like the idea of using a GHRP to stimulate my own growth hormone production, rather than getting hGH out of a needle. I?m mostly trying to keep my body functioning well, as I?ve been getting a lot more injuries lately. But hGH seems to have more of a reputation for healing. Which is a better pick for my purpose? And for muscle gains, will I do as well with a GHRP as with hGH??

*Answer:* For healing properties, a GHRP at for example 150-200 mcg 3x/day is certainly a valid choice compared to hGH at doses such as 2-4 IU/day. A GHRP may even be a superior choice, and personally I prefer it.

GHRP?s stimulate GH release by working like ghrelin, a hormone produced mainly by the stomach. By activating the ghrelin receptor, ghrelin stimulates growth hormone production. It also has many other activities.

With regard to healing, it can stimulate differentiation of stem cells, reduces catabolism, and is anti-inflammatory. This is in addition to effects from stimulated growth hormone production.

Side effects of GHRP?s include increases in appetite, cortisol, prolactin when estradiol is elevated, and gastric motility. These all result from working at the ghrelin receptor: ghrelin itself does all these things. Usually, none of these are problems in correctly dosed cycles, but the effects do exist.

GHRP-6 exhibits the GH-releasing properties of ghrelin and most likely provide the muscle and healing benefits of ghrelin as well.

Ipamorelin exhibits the GH-releasing properties of ghrelin but has little to no effects on appetite, cortisol, or prolactin. And it seems to have relatively little effect on gastric motility. So apparently ipamorelin is an efffective ghrelin receptor agonist in some parts of the body but not others. It may not work as ghrelin does with regard to healing, stem cell differentiation, anti-catabolic, or anti-inflammatory properties. Or, it may not be very potent in those regards.

GHRP-2 may be, so to speak, somewhere in the middle between GHRP-6 and ipamorelin with regard to effects other than growth hormone stimulation. It does have ghrelin?s effects in increasing cortisol and prolactin (when estrogen is high) but has lesser effect on appetite and on gastric motility.

For healing purposes I prefer GHRP-6, which seems to do everything ghrelin does. GHRP-2 certainly has worked for users also, though.

And during an anabolic steroid cycle, I think it?s entirely fair to compare the modest added muscle-building results from GHRP-6 use with the modest added results from moderate dose hGH use.

Of course, the scientific reasons for why GHRP use might help heal are really of no importance compared to whether assistance in healing occurs in practice. The good news, it often does, at least with GHRP-6 and with GHRP-2.


----------



## Millslane (Oct 24, 2019)

Prince said:


> *hGH vs. GHRP: Which is Better for Muscle Growth and/or Healing?*
> 
> *Question:* ?I can afford to do either a moderate cycle of human growth hormone (hGH) or of a growth hormone releasing peptide (GHRP). I like the idea of using a GHRP to stimulate my own growth hormone production, rather than getting hGH out of a needle. I?m mostly trying to keep my body functioning well, as I?ve been getting a lot more injuries lately. But hGH seems to have more of a reputation for healing. Which is a better pick for my purpose? And for muscle gains, will I do as well with a GHRP as with hGH??
> 
> ...


Ghrp-6 is better for muscle growth than HGH. I know whoever reads this is thinking WTF is he talking about. But what does 75 or 80% of your results come from? Your diet. So ghrp-6 will make you hungry and you will eat, and if you eat you will put on muscle. As long as you're not eating junk food. 

Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------



## domestic-supply (Oct 26, 2019)

LOL I dont need any GHRP-6 to eat more. I eat alot.
GHRP has been on the market for quite some time, no fucking way it is better than GH for muscle growth or anything else.


Millslane said:


> Ghrp-6 is better for muscle growth than HGH. I know whoever reads this is thinking WTF is he talking about. But what does 75 or 80% of your results come from? Your diet. So ghrp-6 will make you hungry and you will eat, and if you eat you will put on muscle. As long as you're not eating junk food.
> 
> Sent from my LM-V405 using Tapatalk


----------

